# Español y Castellano



## SpiceMan

Primero que nada, no es mi idea discutir sobre que nombre hay que darle al idioma, ni saber cuál se considera más correcto ni nada. Básicamente tengo una _teoría_ sobre la historia de los términos basada en mis (pocos) conocimientos de historia, y busco comentarios, opiniones al respecto, y más datos históricos .

Para mí, el hecho de que el término castellano sea muy utilizado en latinoamérica, se debe más que nada a que cuando los colonizadores vinieron a América, el concepto de España como reino/imperio/nación no existía, o era muy nuevo (y tal vez, sólo utilizado por la realeza).

La Reconquista española terminó "oficialmente" en Enero de 1492, y Colón zarpó del puerto de Palos en Agosto de 1492. A principios del siglo XVI, el concepto de "Hispania" correspondía a la península ibérica (incluyendo Portugal). A partir de ahí, y en los años subsiguientes, al no tener los colonizadores un concepto de "España", el nombre del idioma era "castellano", por ser de Castilla.
Los colonizadores que llegaban a América, no tenían directamente en su vocabulario "español" para referirse al idioma, por ende se referían al idioma como "castellano".
Cuando la RAE fue fundada 200 años después, se refiere al idioma como "idioma castellano".

Para el momento en que llegó a ser un problema con connotaciones políticas decir que el idioma de España es el "castellano", el uso del término ya estaba muy difundido (y con siglos de uso) en América, derivando en la situación actual.

En Argentina, sino me equivoco, el grueso de la inmigración española provino de Galicia y Andalucía, pudiendo ser que esté relacionado con la preferencia argentina de decir castellano. Me gustaría saber también  la procedencia de los inmigrantes españoles en otros países latinoamericanos, junto con el término usado normalmente. Tal vez haya una relación.

En México -por poner un ejemplo- la cultura indígena era muy arraigada (en Argentina eran más que nada nómades, agresivos, que fueron masacrados -como todos los demás-, pero no tenían una cultura tan fuerte como para sobrevivir). ¿Influyó esto a que por ser "españoles", se diga "español"? En Perú -como contra ejemplo- se dice castellano y la cultura Inca fue -y sigue siendo- muy fuerte.

Espero comentarios.

Comentarios propios para evitar discusiones que no tienen nada que ver con el tema:
1) En muchos países latinoamericanos se dice español y no castellano, y lo sé. Me refiero a la causa que determinó que en algunos países digan castellano, no digo que toda latinoamerica hable así.
2) Sé las connotaciones que tienen en España ambos términos en la actualidad. Bienvenidos los aportes sobre el desarrollo histórico de los términos, pero no es la idea tener una discusión que es -desde mi punto de vista- política.
3) Sé que la descripción de los indígenas en Argentina no es muy acertada. Pero la historia la escribe -lamentablemente- Buenos Aires, y la visión "Buenos Aires-céntrica" de la historia Argentina es imparcial, pero no por eso incorrecta. Peca de mucha omisión más que nada.


----------



## Outsider

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> A principios del siglo XVI, el concepto de "Hispania" correspondía a la península ibérica (incluyendo Portugal).


El reino de España fue fundado cuando la reina Isabel de Castilla y el rey Fernando de Aragón se casaron y Castilla anexionó el reino de Navarra, en el siglo XV. A la unión de Castilla, Aragón y Navarra, se empezó a llamar "España", aunque el nombre "Castilla" también siguiese sendo usado durante mucho tiempo como sinónimo de España. En los principios del siglo XVI, este reino no incluía Portugal.



			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> A partir de ahí, y en los años subsiguientes, al no tener los colonizadores un concepto de "España", el nombre del idioma era "castellano", por ser de Castilla.


Los colonizadores sí que tenían un concepto de España. Era una entidad política reciente, pero el proprio Colón servió a los Reyes Católicos, Isabel y Fernando.


----------



## SpiceMan

Outsider said:
			
		

> A la unión de Castilla, Aragón y Navarra, se empezó a llamar "España", aunque el nombre "Castilla" también siguiese sendo usado durante mucho tiempo como sinónimo de España.


Es exactamente a lo que me refiero con:





			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> el concepto de España como reino/imperio/nación no existía, o era muy nuevo (y tal vez, sólo utilizado por la realeza).


Hispania incluye Portugal, es un concepto romano: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispania
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spain#From_the_Renaissance_to_the_19th_Century

De todas formas, no creo que esté 100% relacionado con el tema de este thread, y si lo que definen estas palabras no está muy claro ahora, dudo mucho que lo hayan tenido más claro en la época simples marineros sin estudios ni internet, que son -en definitiva- los que introdujeron el término "castellano" en latinoamérica.

Editado:
Interesante esto en el artículo sobre Hispania en la wikipedia en español:
"el poeta portugués del siglo XVI Camões dice en una de sus obras: ..._castellanos y portugueses, porque españoles lo somos todos_… Todavía en ese siglo la unidad de la península se seguía denominando España, como derivado de *Hispania*."


----------



## Outsider

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Hispania incluye Portugal, es un concepto romano:


En el siglo XVI, el imperio romano ya no existía en Europa occidental había más de mil años.



			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> De todas formas, no creo que esté 100% relacionado con el tema de este thread, y si lo que definen estas palabras no está muy claro ahora, dudo mucho que lo hayan tenido más claro en la época simples marineros sin estudios ni internet, que son -en definitiva- los que introdujeron el término "castellano" en latinoamérica.


Estoy seguro de que eses simples marineros sabían bien a qué rey servian: el de Castilla (o España), no el de Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Editado:
> Interesante esto en el artículo sobre Hispania en la wikipedia en español:
> "el poeta portugués del siglo XVI Camões dice en una de sus obras: ..._castellanos y portugueses, porque españoles lo somos todos_… Todavía en ese siglo la unidad de la península se seguía denominando España, como derivado de *Hispania*."


Pero eso era en el siglo XVI. Mucho tiempo pasó desde entonces hasta la independencia de América Latina española.


----------



## Outsider

Coincido que no interesa discutir Hispania. Es un concepto antiguo o medieval, sin relevancia para lo que pasó tras los descubrimientos españoles, y para el nombre de la lengua española.


----------



## SpiceMan

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> _*A principios del siglo XVI*_, el concepto de "Hispania" correspondía a la península ibérica (incluyendo Portugal).





			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> A la unión de Castilla, Aragón y Navarra, se empezó a llamar "España", aunque el nombre "Castilla" también siguiese sendo usado durante mucho tiempo como sinónimo de España. En los principios del siglo XVI, este reino no incluía Portugal.





			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Interesante esto en el artículo sobre Hispania en la wikipedia en español:
> "el poeta portugués del siglo XVI Camões dice en una de sus obras: ..._castellanos y portugueses, porque españoles lo somos todos_… Todavía en ese siglo la unidad de la península se seguía denominando España, como derivado de *Hispania*."





			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> _*Pero eso era en el siglo XVI*_. Mucho tiempo pasó desde entonces hasta la independencia de América Latina española.


 Supongo que leíste por arriba eso, y no te diste cuenta de que sí lo especifiqué.


----------



## Outsider

Su interés principal es saber por qué se prefiere llamar "castellano" al "español" en América Latino, ¿verdad?


----------



## WillyLandron

Spiceman,

En Santo Domingo *español *y *castellano *no son palabras sinónimas. Todo el mundo habla español. El que se pasa años y años leyendo libros de gramática hablan (o dicen que hablan) castellano.


----------



## SpiceMan

Outsider said:
			
		

> Su interés principal es saber por qué se prefiere llamar "castellano" al "español" en América Latina, ¿verdad?


Sí, aunque varía de país en país y quiero saber más sobre las posibles razones históricas.





			
				WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Spiceman,
> 
> En Santo Domingo *español *y *castellano *no son palabras sinónimas. Todo el mundo habla español. El que se pasa años y años leyendo libros de gramática hablan (o dicen que hablan) castellano.


¿Tenés idea de por qué se dá eso? ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre los dos conceptos en Santo Domingo? ¿Sabés qué tipo de inmigración española hubo en Santo Domingo?


----------



## Outsider

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Sí, aunque varía de país en país y quiero saber más sobre las posibles razones históricas.


Bueno, entonces me parece que no basta pensar en lo que pasó en el siglo XVI. Hay que ver cómo las palabras "español" y "castellano" han evolucionado en América Latina desde el siglo XVI hasta el siglo XIX (400 años). 
Yo no estoy seguro de por qué hay esta diferencia de terminología entre la América hispanohablante y España, aunque sospeche que sus raíces se encuentran en el siglo XIX.


----------



## WillyLandron

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Sí, aunque varía de país en país y quiero saber más sobre las posibles razones históricas.¿Tenés idea de por qué se dá eso? ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre los dos conceptos en Santo Domingo? ¿Sabés qué tipo de inmigración española hubo en Santo Domingo?



En Santo Domingo siempre ha habido inmigración española. Mi abuela era española y en una familia dominicana no es raro. Mucho menos que en la Argentina pero nada fuera del mundo. 

Ciertos pueblos, como Jarabacoa y Baní son "colonias virtuales" de España. Durante la época de Franco vinieron muchas personas pero sobre todo de Cataluñia y del País Vasco. Gallegos no tantos. Pujol y Goíco son apellidos más o menos comunes.

Pero no creo que se deba a la inmigración. En Santo Domingo, el inmigrante se dominicaniza en cuestión de meses. No sé porque, pero ningunas de las comunidades extranjeras mantienen su acento.

Mi abuela hablaba "con la zeta" y con la "jota" pero a la gente la causaba riza más que otra cosa. O sea, esa manera de hablar no era vista para nada como superior.

Creo que tiene que ver con la palabra "español" como adjetivo. Nosotros hablamos español por los españoles (andaluces, manchegos, vascos, gallegos, catalanes etc.) Pero esa gramática que está en los libros se la inventaron en Castilla (o así dice los que creen que saben).

Es decir, a mi me parece lógico que el idioma sea el que trajeron los españoles y que la gramática no sea de España sino la que es supuestamente de Castilla.

¿Gramática Española? ¡No, ombe, no! Castellano.


----------



## Fernando

No entiendo la distinción entre el nombre de la gramática y el del idioma, Willy.

Sólo dos temas: Es "Cataluña". ¿Se pronuncia GoÍco? Suele ser abreviatura de Goicoechea y en España se acentúa la o: Goico.


----------



## fcarvall

Yo solo incluyo que jamas se podria incluir a la Lusitania dentro de Hispania. Para los acunhadores y transmisores de las palabras, los romanos, eran dos provincias bien diferentes.


----------



## pickypuck

fcarvall said:
			
		

> Yo solo incluyo que jamas se podria incluir a la Lusitania dentro de Hispania. Para los acunhadores y transmisores de las palabras, los romanos, eran dos provincias bien diferentes.


 
Te equivocas. Lusitania era una provincia dentro de otra entidad más grande llamada Hispania, que era el conjunto de todas las provincias romanas que existían en la Península Ibérica. Y por cierto, la capital de Lusitania era Augusta Emérita, la actual capital de mi Comunidad Autónoma, Extremadura.

Y siento haberme salido por la tangente. Evidentemente esto no tiene nada que ver con la curiosidad del amigo SpiceMan.

¡Olé!


----------



## oxazol

Volviendo al tema que preguntaba el autor del Post:
Para mí y toda la gente que me rodea, nosotros en Andalucía hablamos español, entendido con el idioma que es oficial en España, pero en cambio yo no hablo castellano, puesto que para mí y muchos de los que me rodean el castellano es una forma del español y yo no lo hablo. En todo caso yo y muchos de los que conozco diríamos que hablamos andaluz(un dialecto del español), otra forma del español, pero no del castellano, que son algo diferentes para nosotros.
Pd: Esto es una teoría mía propia sin ningún valor lingüístico casi en ninguna parte, aunque algunos lingüistas la secundarían.


----------



## papagainho

Pero si denominamos castellano a lo que se habla en Castilla y español a lo que se habla en Andalucía, Extremadura, Argentina, Colombia... no sé, ¿no os parece un poco absurdo?
Por qué lo que se habla en Inglaterra es inglés, y en Australia también inglés y en Francia, francés, y en Bélgica, Francés ( a pesar de que en Francia también hay varias lenguas) y después, a lo que se habla en Ávila, que estña en el medio de España, no se le puede /debe llamar español.
Cuando un Argentino habla, ¿se dice que habla en argentino?. Y cuando un castellano habla, ¿por qué tiene que decirse que habla castellano?
Puf... vaya lío!


----------



## iaf

Según la Constitución Española (1978), bajo "Título Preliminar", dice:

*Artículo 3*​
El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. Todos los         españoles tienen el deber de conocerla y el derecho a usarla.​
Las demás lenguas españolas serán también oficiales en las respectivas Comunidades Autónomas de acuerdo con sus Estatutos.​
(El subrayado es mío)

Saludos, iaf.

EDIT: A título personal, aunque ambas denominaciones "español" y "castellano" son válidas para la RAE, me parece interesante considerar la fecha...


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola:
Hablando de este tema entre mi familia, me encontrè con lo siguiente:
Mi hermano mayor (56 años) me comenta que cuando el estudiaba la educacion primaria al español se le denominaba castellano o lengua nacional ,y que fue en los 70's cuando cambiò oficialmente a español.
Yo conozco a personas mayores que aùn le llaman castellano porque asi les fue enseñado.
Saludos


----------



## cabezadevaca

De acuerdo con lo que se ha dicho sobre el origen del término español, y de la Hispania romana. 

Respecto al uso de una palabra u otra para referirse al mismo idioma, en mi opinión son sinónimos, sobre todo fuera de España. Lo que ocurre es que existen más lenguas españolas además del castellano (euskera, catalán/valenciano, gallego ..). Todas son españolas, todo es "español", pero no al revés, por eso me parece más correcto especificar. Sería un caso parecido, aunque sin tanta diversidad como el nuestro, a lo que ocurre con el inglés y las otras lenguas británicas y Gran Bretaña. No llama la atención el referirse al inglés como el idioma que se habla no sólo en Inglaterra. Lo que ocurre es que aquí no se transformó en un término que englobara, algo así como hablar "británico" o "granbretonés", no sé. Tampoco tiene las connotaciones negativas que tiene el utilizar el término "castellano", quién sabe por qué.

Sobre el origen del término castellano para referirse al español, la verdad es que no tengo el dato histórico, quizás no exista (me refiero a que quizás no exista un documento oficial a partir del cuál se comienza a llamar Español al Castellano). No obstante, me imagino que todo viene de la lengua que se va adoptando (puedo aceptar "imponiendo") a medida que se van incorporando territorios a la corona de Castilla y Aragón (reyes Católicos) hasta la máxima expansión del imperio español (con Felipe II). Hay que tener en cuenta que había muchas lenguas que se hablaban bajo este dominio.

Bueno, es sólo una opinión. Agradezco cualquier corrección o "enfoque" distinto.

Saludos,


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

En la época de la cosquista de América, se hablaban varias lenguas en la península, no sólo castellano. Ni aragoneses ni catalanohablantes, por ejemplo,  tuvieron derecho a participar en ella y ni siquiera a comerciar con ellos. Los que fueron allí pertenecían a la Corona de Castilla y al reino de Portugal. 

El castellano se hablaba únicamente en la Castilla de la época, que comprendía las actuales comunidades autónomas de Castilla -una y otra-, Madrid, Andalucía...

El castellano es una lengua que actualmente se habla en toda España y en gran parte de América pero "español" en principio es sólo un adjetivo que refiere a un país, plurilingüe, por cierto. 

Es cierto que en algunas épocas -posteriores a la conquista- se quiso instaurar la palabra "español" para "La lengua hablada en España", haciendo pararlelismo con el francés de Francia, el italiano de Italia, el alemán de Alemania, etc.


----------



## cabezadevaca

chics said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> ... Ni aragoneses ni catalanohablantes, por ejemplo, tuvieron derecho a participar en ella y ni siquiera a comerciar con ellos. Los que fueron allí pertenecían a la Corona de Castilla y al reino de Portugal.
> .....


 
Perdona que discrepe respecto a esta afirmación, chics, pero creo que no se sustenta en datos históricos. Si estoy confundido, te pido disculpas y te ruego me indiques dónde puedo documentar lo que dices.

No sé si servirá como referencia, pero hay un enlace en wikipedia sobre la corona de Aragón que creo que resume muy bien los hechos históricos, e incluye las fuentes bibliográficas que se pueden consultar sobre el asunto. Lo siento, pero no se me permite poner la dirección (todavía soy muy novato en WR !)

Como extracto, un párrafo que rebate lo que afirmas:

_"Pese a todas estas interpretaciones, el hecho es que, prácticamente desde el descubrimiento, hubo súbditos de la Corona de Aragón entre los navegantes, conquistadores, políticos, religiosos, comerciantes, administradores de la Casa de Contratación y colonizadores de América. Pero no se puede negar que su participación es muy inferior a la de los súbditos de la Corona de Castilla. Si bien es necesario señalar que la población de la Corona de Aragón era inferior a la de la Corona de Castilla, y que su comercio se concentraba más con el Mediterráneo por evidentes razones geográficas."_

Por cierto, existen investigaciones (con buena base a mi juicio) que intentan demostrar que Colón era catalán, en concreto de la provincia de Lleida (Lérida) ..

Respecto al lo demás que comentas, y al hilo _Español y Castellano_, de acuerdo contigo.

Saludos,


----------



## zebedee

MOD NOTE:

Me temo que este hilo se esté yendo de varas.

Para evitar que se descarrille del todo, por favor, antes de contestar, releemos el primer post, sobre todo lo que apuntó SpiceMan al abrir su hilo:



			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Comentarios propios para evitar discusiones que no tienen nada que ver con el tema:
> 1) En muchos países latinoamericanos se dice español y no castellano, y lo sé. Me refiero a la causa que determinó que en algunos países digan castellano, no digo que toda latinoamerica hable así.
> 2) Sé las connotaciones que tienen en España ambos términos en la actualidad. Bienvenidos los aportes sobre el desarrollo histórico de los términos, pero no es la idea tener una discusión que es -desde mi punto de vista- política.
> 3) Sé que la descripción de los indígenas en Argentina no es muy acertada. Pero la historia la escribe -lamentablemente- Buenos Aires, y la visión "Buenos Aires-céntrica" de la historia Argentina es imparcial, pero no por eso incorrecta. Peca de mucha omisión más que nada.



Gracias.

Un saludo,
zebedee


----------



## cabezadevaca

zebedee said:


> _MOD NOTE:_
> 
> _Me temo que este hilo se esté yendo de varas._
> 
> _Para evitar que se descarrille del todo, por favor, antes de contestar, releemos el primer post, sobre todo lo que apuntó SpiceMan al abrir su hilo:_
> ...


 
Tienes razón, zebedee, esto se va de madres. Mis disculpas en la parte que me toca si he contribuido a alejarnos del hilo.

Chics, nada más lejos de mi intención el iniciar una controversia contigo, sólo decir que no comparto tu visión de la historia.

Respecto al hilo inicial, creí entender que Spiceman buscaba comentarios sobre los hechos históricos que originan esta doble utilización de términos. Puede que me haya salido un poco por la tangente, pero estoy de acuerdo con Spiceman que la respuesta a su pregunta se encuentra en el *análisis del contexto histórico* que da lugar a la transición en la utilización "español" por "castellano".

La clave: existían entonces y existen ahora más lenguas españolas a parte del castellano. Se sobreentiende y se acepta "español", pero es más correcto "castellano", a mi juicio, claro.

Saludos


----------



## chaquira16

cabezadevaca said:


> La clave: existían entonces y existen ahora más lenguas españolas a parte del castellano. Se sobreentiende y se acepta "español", pero es más correcto "castellano", a mi juicio, claro.
> 
> Saludos


 

*4. *m. Lengua española, especialmente cuando se quiere introducir una distinción respecto a otras lenguas habladas también como propias en España.

*5. *m. Dialecto románico nacido en Castilla la Vieja, del que tuvo su origen la lengua española.

*6. *m. Variedad de la lengua española hablada modernamente en Castilla la Vieja.


Aunque el DRAE  la defina así ( 1ª acepción) a lo que hablamos lo cierto es que NO es castellano, sino variantes del mismo( 5ª acepción) lo que hablamos, aquende y allende los mares, así que parece procedente hablar de español, como lengua oriunda de España.
Observad, cómo dice en la primera definición que anoto, que hablamos de castellano cuando queremos hacer una distinción entre las lenguas que se hablan en España, y de español cuando la confrontamos con otras lenguas no españolas.

Saludos

Carmen


----------



## cabezadevaca

chaquira16 said:


> _..._
> _Aunque el DRAE la defina así ( 1ª acepción) a lo que hablamos lo cierto es que NO es castellano, sino variantes del mismo( 5ª acepción) ..._


 
Permíteme unos comentarios a tus apreciaciones, Carmen. Justamente la acepción del DRAE que apuntas lo define muy claro: el castellano es la lengua española, por lo tanto lo que se habla aquí y allá como lengua española (o español) ES castellano.

_...Observad, cómo dice en la primera definición que anoto, *que hablamos* de castellano cuando queremos hacer una distinción entre las lenguas que se hablan en España, .. _(chaquira16). Falta una palabra en tu frase. El DRAE dice "*especialmente* cuando se quiere introducir una distinción". Es decir, no es necesario hacer esta distinción, sólo si quieres especificar.

_...y de español cuando la confrontamos con otras lenguas no españolas._ (chaquira16). Esto ya no lo dice el DRAE..

Si buscamos "Inglés" en el DRAE, entre las acepciones sale la siguiente:

3.m. Lengua inglesa.

Me imagino (no soy lingüista) que el inglés surge en algún momento como un dialecto nacido en Inglaterra.

Creo que sería una temeridad afirmar que lo que se habla en Europa, América, etc NO es inglés, sino variaciones del dialecto que nació en Inglaterra, y eso que esta lengua ha variado, varía, seguirá transformándose y es bastante diferente de un sitio a otro del mundo (como por otro lado ocurre con cualquier otra lengua viva). Quizás cuando se mezcle mucho con el mandarín, pasará a ser un dialecto nuevo que dé lugar a una lengua distinta.

Respecto a la acepción sexta que apuntas:

*6. *m. Variedad de la lengua española hablada modernamente en Castilla la Vieja.

En fin, primero Castilla la Vieja ya no existe como entidad política, y segundo, que alguien me explique cuál es la diferencia entre lo que se habla en Burgos, respecto a lo que se habla en Guadalajara, Santander, Salamanca .. 

Me reafirmo en lo que decía en cuanto a las connotaciones negativas que tiene la palabra "castellano", no sé por qué, da cosa utilizarla.

Un saludo amistoso.


----------



## San

cabezadevaca said:


> Respecto a la acepción sexta que apuntas:
> 
> *6. *m. Variedad de la lengua española hablada modernamente en Castilla la Vieja.
> 
> En fin, primero Castilla la Vieja ya no existe como entidad política, y segundo, que alguien me explique cuál es la diferencia entre lo que se habla en Burgos, respecto a lo que se habla en Guadalajara, Santander, Salamanca ...



Pues no mucha, pero parece claro que se refiere al castellano como dialecto o familia de dialectos en oposición a la otra gran variedad del español que hay en España: el andaluz. O si quieres a las otras dos, mira como la wiki habla de tres formas principales de hablar español en España:

Castellano: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialecto_castellano

Andaluz: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialecto_andaluz

Dialectos de transición entre el castellano y el andaluz: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialectos_de_transición_entre_andaluz_y_castellano


----------



## Lauragrh

Hola:

En el Peru usamos "castellano", y al venir a USA para mi fue extraño que la gente mencione "español" para todo...yo creo que para los peruanos es una costumbre decir "castellano"  incluso está arraigado en frases comunes como cuando una persona se demora en entender algo se le dice "No entiendes castellano?"  o "acaso no hablo castellano?"....Si buscams una causa es porque reconocemos que la conquista fue una empresa patrocinada por el Isabel de Castilla, que recien en esa epoca estaban con el reino de Aragon tratando de unificar España....pero eso fue hace tanto tiempo! creo que es simplemente una costumbre que viene desde esa epoca  y ademas creo que percibimos que España tiene diferentes idiomas (incluidos el catalán y el vasco) pero nosotros hablamos el "español de Castilla"  (aun cuando lo hemos cambiado en algo con nuestros americanismos y peruanismos)

Es todo lo que pienso sobre ese tema....


----------



## chaquira16

cabezadevaca said:


> Permíteme unos comentarios a tus apreciaciones, Carmen. Justamente la acepción del DRAE que apuntas lo define muy claro: el castellano es la lengua española, por lo tanto lo que se habla aquí y allá como lengua española (o español) ES castellano.
> 
> _...Observad, cómo dice en la primera definición que anoto, *que hablamos* de castellano cuando queremos hacer una distinción entre las lenguas que se hablan en España, .. _(chaquira16). Falta una palabra en tu frase. El DRAE dice "*especialmente* cuando se quiere introducir una distinción". Es decir, no es necesario hacer esta distinción, sólo si quieres especificar.
> 
> _...y de español cuando la confrontamos con otras lenguas no españolas._ (chaquira16). Esto ya no lo dice el DRAE..
> 
> 
> Si buscamos "Inglés" en el DRAE, entre las acepciones sale la siguiente:
> 
> 3.m. Lengua inglesa.
> 
> Me imagino (no soy lingüista) que el inglés surge en algún momento como un dialecto nacido en Inglaterra.
> 
> Creo que sería una temeridad afirmar que lo que se habla en Europa, América, etc NO es inglés, sino variaciones del dialecto que nació en Inglaterra, y eso que esta lengua ha variado, varía, seguirá transformándose y es bastante diferente de un sitio a otro del mundo (como por otro lado ocurre con cualquier otra lengua viva). Quizás cuando se mezcle mucho con el mandarín, pasará a ser un dialecto nuevo que dé lugar a una lengua distinta.
> 
> Respecto a la acepción sexta que apuntas:
> 
> *6. *m. Variedad de la lengua española hablada modernamente en Castilla la Vieja.
> 
> En fin, primero Castilla la Vieja ya no existe como entidad política, y segundo, que alguien me explique cuál es la diferencia entre lo que se habla en Burgos, respecto a lo que se habla en Guadalajara, Santander, Salamanca ..
> 
> Me reafirmo en lo que decía en cuanto a las connotaciones negativas que tiene la palabra "castellano", no sé por qué, da cosa utilizarla.
> 
> Un saludo amistoso.


 


Amistosamente te contesto, cabezadevaca.

Me gustaría que prestaras atención a esta definición que el DRAE da de lenguas hermanas:

*1. *f. pl. Las que se derivan de una misma *lengua* madre; p. ej., el español y el italiano, que se derivan del latín.

¿No crees que la propia Academia no lo tiene claro? Si no ¿a qué comparar el *español* con el inglés, y no el castellano? ¿No será que lo de especialmente de la definición es más frecuente de lo que creemos?


Los lingüistas tampoco lo tienen claro; doy fe  porque he leído mucho sobre esto.

Si buscas las entradas de euskera, catalán o gallego por ejemplo te sorprenderás de las definiciones, unas imprecisas otras muy, muy precisas.

En mi opinión la Academia no ha hilado fino con este vocablo.

En cuanto a la 6ª acepción creo que es ilustrativa de dónde se conserva  el castellano ( como la Toscana lo es respecto del italiano), aunque hoy la región no se llame Castilla la Vieja, por razones ajenas a la lengua. También sabemos que el  castellano nació en una zona que en origen pertenecía al reino de Navarra, si no me falla la memoria.

Y sí, entre  Santander y Salamanca hay diferencias lingüísticas, entre otras cosas por las influencias de los dialectos hispánicos en sustrato. Puedes rastrear en los atlas lingüísticos. Aunque en ambas ciudades y sus respectivas provincias se hable la lengua española.

Por último nunca hablo negativamente de una lengua, de un dialecto o de una variante porque estos tienen para mí el mismo valor; al fin y al cabo toda lengua ha sido dialecto de otra, de la que nació. Pero me gusta hablar con propiedad de estas cuestiones. Por eso mis matizaciones con reticencia.

Saludos afectuosos

Carmen


----------



## carzante

Creo haber leído (y hablo de memoria) que el utilizar el término "español" para referirnos a... bueno, ¡ya lo sabéis! a esta lengua que ahora mismo estoy utilizando, pues digo que el llamarla "español" sigue una tendencia general en todo el mundo, desde que es el mundo de los _estados _más que el mundo de los _pueblos_ (y esto es desde hace muchos años y quizá siglos, mucho antes de la invención de la palabra _globalización_), y esta tendencia consiste en identificar cada estado con una lengua, de modo que el nombre de ésta tenga misma raíz que el nombre de un estado (de ese mismo o de otro), y ello con el propósito de facilitar su identificación de manera inmediata.

La verdad es que resulta muy aséptico observar un mapamundi y decir: "el francés es la lengua de Francia, el italiano la de Italia, el alemán la de Alemania, y en Suiza se hablan alemán, italiano y francés...". Así llegamos a que lo que se habla en España, México, Cuba, etc es español y punto.

Pero aunque así nos entendamos bien (y por supuesto es correcto según el diccionario), no perdamos la perspectiva, ojo. El español toma la acepción de "lengua oficial de España y varios países latinoamericanos" por extensión de la tendencia de que hablé al principio. El término primitivo y más preciso para referirnos a este maravilloso tesoro que es nuestra lengua es CASTELLANO.

Pero, ya para terminar, notad que a diferencia del término más generalizado a nivel mundial para referirse nuestro idioma, a saber, "español", "Spanish", "Espagnol", "Spagnolo"... frente a "castellano", "Castilian", etc, los ingleses han sabido conservar y exportar al mundo entero el término "English" y no "British", que al fin y al cabo sería el equivalente a nuestro término "español". ¿Por qué será?

Respecto a por qué en algunos países hispanoamericanos se conserva la palabra "castellano", no lo sé, jeje. La clave quizás estuvo en la procedencia de los colonos que se asentaron en cada país: unos procedían de zonas donde se decía "castellano" (ambas Castillas, Extremadura) y otros donde se decía "español", (Andalucía, Cataluña, Levante, cornisa cantábrica) quizá porque unas zonas de la Península llevaban menos tiempo que otras bajo el reino de Castilla en la unificación de los RR.CC. y adoptaron los nombres "España" y "español", con los que se sentían más identificados en la nueva comunidad que "Castilla" y "castellano".

Más tarde, cada zona de América, como sabéis, fue colonizada por colonos de una zona de la Península (unos atraían a sus vecinos, y así sucesivamente, como mucho después ocurriría con los emigrantes), de forma que prevalecieron las formas que utilizaban aquellos primeros colonos en América. Todo esto es MUCHO más complejo, claro, pero ni sé mucho más ni tendría tiempo para explicarlo.


Saludiños a todos.


----------



## zebedee

MOD NOTE:

Véase Post nº23

Gracias.


----------



## domangelo

En la República Dominicana, Puerto Rico y Cuba hablan una lengua muy cercana al español de Andalucía, y es lógico porque las colonias originales fueron poblados por marineros que vinieron de allí (en gran parte). Así es interesante leer que oxazol en Andalucía dice "español" como los caribeños. En italiano existe la misma situación, la lengua oficial del país es "Toscano", o sea, la lengua de Toscana (Florencia), pero no creo que eso cause la polémica que se encuentra entre los hispanohablantes con "castellano".  (Perdonen mis eventuales errores de lengua)


----------



## zebedee

Tras dos intervenciones por parte del equipo de moderación para intentar encauzar este hilo, y a pesar de las directrices de Spiceman en su primer post, parece que no hemos podido o sabido seguirlas y no queda más remedio que cerrar este hilo.



			
				Spiceman said:
			
		

> Primero que nada, *no es mi idea discutir sobre que nombre hay que darle al idioma*, *ni saber cuál se considera más correcto* ni nada. Básicamente tengo una _teoría_ sobre la historia de los términos basada en mis (pocos) conocimientos de historia, y *busco comentarios, opiniones al respecto, y más datos históricos *.





			
				Spiceman said:
			
		

> Comentarios propios *para evitar discusiones que no tienen nada que ver con el tema*:
> 1) En muchos países latinoamericanos se dice español y no castellano, y lo sé. Me refiero a la causa que determinó que en algunos países digan castellano, no digo que toda latinoamerica hable así.
> 2) Sé las connotaciones que tienen en España ambos términos en la actualidad. Bienvenidos los aportes sobre el desarrollo histórico de los términos, pero no es la idea tener una discusión que es -desde mi punto de vista- política.
> 3) Sé que la descripción de los indígenas en Argentina no es muy acertada. Pero la historia la escribe -lamentablemente- Buenos Aires, y la visión "Buenos Aires-céntrica" de la historia Argentina es imparcial, pero no por eso incorrecta. Peca de mucha omisión más que nada.



Gracias a todos.

Un saludo,
zeb


----------

